# Budd park area- anyone have much luck?



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

Has anyone or does anyone fish the Budd park area much. Looking for some info. First of all I Catch and Release my fish so dont worry that I will ruin the river. I only have kept 10 perch in the last 2 years. 
So my question do you have much luck fishing that area? The river looks good but have not had any luck. I rarely see fisherman in that area.I have fished down river from the parking lot. Fishing for pike.
I fished a different part of the river today and caught 3 pike, average size for the river. used HJerk in something that had a good reflection in the water. I cant remb. the name of it.
If you dont want people to know what you say feel free to pm I just want to know if I would have better luck elsewhere on the river than Budd park.
Thanks


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

All the parks on the river have multiple holes in them and they're all good at different times of the year. Look at google maps, any green you see on the river is fair game.


----------

